# FSC Lifebook E8410 hängt sich ständig auf



## s1n88 (23. Juni 2009)

*FSC Lifebook E8410 hängt sich ständig auf*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe ein Problem mit folgenden Notebook.
FSC Lifebook E8410

Und zwar hängt es sich ständig auf, aber spuralisch ...
Mal beim booten oder während des Arbeitens.

Ich habe bisher folgende Tests gemacht.
Virenscan: Keine Viren
Festplattenscan: Keine defekten Sektoren
Ram-Test: Kein Defekt

Ich habe aber bemerkt, dass das Notebook enorm viel Hitze produziert und ich mir daher vorstellen könnte, dass es ein Temperaturproblem ist.

Doch warum hängt es sich dann nicht immer wieder auf, manchmal kann ich noch Stunden weiterarbeiten ... achja und einen Belastungstest mit Prime95 habe ich auch mal laufen lassen.
ca. 30min ohne Probleme. Habe nebenbei die Temperatur auslesen lassen.
Gute 80° - 85° ^^ Nur warum wird er so warm? Weil 80° sind nicht normal, denk ich jedenfalls ...

Den Lüfter habe ich auch schon geprüft, war kaum verdreckt und drehen tut er auch noch.

Kann es sein, dass er vielleicht erst zu spät "aufdreht"? Also dass er die Temperatur falsch ausliest und der Lüfter somit nicht mit voller Leistung dreht? Dann wäre es logisch warum die CPU so warm wird.

Achja, Problem besteht auch unter der Linux Partition, also nicht dass es wieder heißt es ist ein Windows-Problem ...

Kennt jemand das Problem? Oder kann mir anders weiter helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: FSC Lifebook E8410 hängt sich ständig auf*

schwer zu sagen... aber wenn es auch bei linux is, muss es was an der hardware sein. gibt es vlt. ein neueres BIOS bei FSC?


----------



## s1n88 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: FSC Lifebook E8410 hängt sich ständig auf*

Mensch danke, ans BIOS habe ich irgendwie die ganze Zeit garnicht gedacht.
Habe soeben von 1.2 auf 1.8 geupdatet, leider stand in den Changelogs nichts über ein ähnliches Problem.
Mal sehen ob es hilft ...


----------



## s1n88 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: FSC Lifebook E8410 hängt sich ständig auf*

hmm hat leider nicht geholfen!
sonst noch jemand ne idee??


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: FSC Lifebook E8410 hängt sich ständig auf*

Wenn es sporadisch ist ist es schwer zu finden.
Installere dir mal Notebook Hardware Controll und fixe die CPU auf dem niedrigsten möglichen Takt. Damit liese sich ein etwaiges Temp-Problem finden.

Wie alt ist das Gerät? FSC hat einen recht guten Support. 

PS: Ich tippe grad hier auf dem Vorgänger: E8010


----------



## AchtBit (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: FSC Lifebook E8410 hängt sich ständig auf*

Hab das gleiche Gerät auf der Arbeit genutzt. Die Temperatur ist keinesfalls normal. Normalerweise lauft der Lüfter nur konstant wenn Last anliegt. Bei meinem privaten E4010 musst schon im Hochsommer, mit Dauervolllast Arbeiten, damit der Lüfter mal kurz anspringt.


----------

